# need work chicago south/NW indy



## JOEGARF (Jan 27, 2004)

I will be laid off from my Job as of friday,11/26. I have a 2004 Superduty with a 7 1/2 western and a western tailgate spreader. I will be available 24/7 and I have six years of plowing experience. [email protected]


----------



## HLS Wholesale (Dec 10, 2002)

Call me tomorrow. We can probably work something out for you.

Dan
708-366-7339


----------



## Plow Meister (Oct 16, 2001)

Feel free to give me a holler too. I have a few lots in Hammond that you may be able to run.

219-808-9328


----------

